# Looking for a IH 2500 part



## Dave Allen (Jun 15, 2020)

I have an International Harvester 2500 with the backhoe attachment. I am looking for a part the broke. I am not sure what the part name is. It is the top plate for the boom swing. It bolts to the tractor and fits over the gear that swings the boom. 

I would appreciate it if you know the correct part name and any suggestions on where I can find a replacement.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.tractorparts.com/PDFs/IH_BACKHOE_ALL_MODELS_MASTER_PARTS.pdf Starts around page 392.
have a look and see if you can figure out what part you are looking for. Then you may have to try taractor salvage yards for the parts....like tractorhouse.com


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Dave, welcome to the forum.

You might try to contact this outfit. They have a 2500 TLB in salvage:

https://www.machinerytrader.com/lis...smantled-machines/31614469/international-2500


----------



## Dave Allen (Jun 15, 2020)

pogobill said:


> http://www.tractorparts.com/PDFs/IH_BACKHOE_ALL_MODELS_MASTER_PARTS.pdf Starts around page 392.
> have a look and see if you can figure out what part you are looking for. Then you may have to try taractor salvage yards for the parts....like tractorhouse.com


Thank you. Boom, first page of boom parts and I have the name and number. Thanks again.


----------

